# Mosquito



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

Limits of nice eating walleye the last couple of days on Mosquito. 
PK predator spoons tipped with minnow head. Perch color did the best. A few nice slab crappies mixed in.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice work. I'm thinking Monday morning myself. What I seen yesterday, sat, it was going downhill quick. This was on wingfoot though.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

I didn't like the ice coming off Skeeter last night. Water on top was starting to take its toll.


----------



## EYE MARK (Oct 2, 2009)

Fished this eve. ICE IS NOT GOOD !! Anyone going out be careful!!


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

EYE MARK said:


> Fished this eve. ICE IS NOT GOOD !! Anyone going out be careful!!


Did you fish the North or South end?


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Where you jamming at eyewall just looking for some where to start tomorrow morning hopefully ice is still good


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

I missed it again eyewall. Merry X mas. I want to fish am. ???


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

25asnyder said:


> Where you jamming at eyewall just looking for some where to start tomorrow morning hopefully ice is still good


out by the channel was good.


----------



## Eyewall (Feb 14, 2009)

joewallguy said:


> I missed it again eyewall. Merry X mas. I want to fish am. ???


Merry Christmas, I stayed home. Waiting for colder weather.


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

same here. santa left the flu. catch up with ya on the next round


----------



## joewallguy (Jan 18, 2008)

Well whats the damage? Anyone take a close look?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Lake is still covered with ice but there is about 5 feet of open water from the shoreline to the ice sheet all around the lake. I think most of this has to do with the water level rising from all the run off and the dam nearly closed. Not sure how thick the ice is once you get on it.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hopefully it'll lock up again within the next few days and we'll be drilling holes on all the inland lakes.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

2 days of rain


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Going down to freezing by morning, and cold for the next week, teens through the weekend at night..


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Did the base hold up out there?


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing, did it open up at all?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hoping to get out there monday


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Just left mosquito. Walked out 50 yards off of 305 ramp and found 4 inches of good black ice. Drove up to the cemetery and there were 2 shanties about 200 yards SW. I walked out about 100 yards or so drilling holes and found 5-5 1/2 inches there. There are some spots that looked like they just locked up over night. I'm not reporting that the lake has safe ice just posting what I found.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh boy !!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Did u see the people playing hockey,that was cool


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Back in the day we used to do good on the north end. Anybody have any ice conditions at the bouy line?


----------



## leadcorebean (Jul 17, 2006)

That was me off cemetery in 15 fow with about 4 inches of ice. Lots of new froze over ice from all the spots we checked. Nothing but dink perch where we fished today .


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

So if I were to drive from Columbus... I wouldn't be wasting my time?


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

If I were you I would go to Indian Lake because at times Mosquito can be tough to fish. There will be a lot of traffic on the lake this weekend which could scatter the fish. On the other hand the ice fishing season could be a short one so take advantage of it. Minnows and other bait could be scarce as well.


----------



## jbunn3 (Feb 22, 2015)

Agreed, just not seeing any reports from Indian. This weather has me worried. Wanna get in what I can. Had to eBay my wax worms already.


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Off 305 sitting on 3.5" right now. Tons of dink perch.


----------



## just perchy (Jan 16, 2005)

Was a that location 2 weeks ago, couldn't keep a line in cuz of nonstop dink perch. Tried the buoy line 2 days later, couldn't manage a bite!


----------



## shanewilliamson (Apr 7, 2010)

Picked thru and got a pair of 10's and a 9"


----------



## Lee in NEOH (Aug 2, 2009)

Heading to the cemetery soon. 5" ice last night.


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Any info on ice conditions in the marina by the dam


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

Please post your findings on ice conditions. Thank you. Im coming out tomorrow and looking make a long drag to past fishing spots


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Is there any snow on the ice? I would like know how the pull is. I'm getting older and pulling the shanty is getting to be a work out in the snow. 
Thank You!


----------



## WalleyeFreak (Sep 29, 2008)

I heard there was 2 " plus on the ice


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

WalleyeFreak said:


> I heard there was 2 " plus on the ice


Thanks. 2 years ago we had a lot of snow and it was a ball buster!


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Caught around 70 perch today- a lot of dinks that will live to be caught another day.

Ice was 5"- it is a shame about the upcoming weather.


----------



## Andrew24 (Oct 1, 2015)

Cought about 60 perch only 2 keepers I've 5 to 6 inches 16 out of the cemetery little snow on ice ,windy fun day though


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Dink perch for our group out of marina on south end. Had a few 7 to 9 inchers and a few bruiser gills mixed in. Tons of action if your taking someone new to ice fishing. Had 4.5 to 5.5 inches. About 3" snow at 2pm.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm plannin on fishin tomorrow morning, not sure where I'm fiahing at but I'll be out there. Hopefully I can find some eyes


----------



## ditchdigger (Feb 22, 2012)

Has anyone been out at the bouy line lately?


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'm plannin on fishin tomorrow morning, not sure where I'm fiahing at but I'll be out there. Hopefully I can find some eyes


We will be out at cemetery with red eskimo cube, hope to get on some eyes too!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

hunt4smallies said:


> We will be out at cemetery with red eskimo cube, hope to get on some eyes too!


Sounds good! I'm gonna check up near the causeway first near one of my spots. If ice isn't any good, I'll be out of cemetery. Green Eskimo one man flip


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

Heading up in the morning to the cemetery. Little nervous about going out by myself. Looking maybe to hook up with someone to go out with.


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

ditchdigger said:


> Has anyone been out at the bouy line lately?


As of this morning the bouy line had open water over the creek bed.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

hookem19 said:


> Heading up in the morning to the cemetery. Little nervous about going out by myself. Looking maybe to hook up with someone to go out with.


Likewise! I got a buddy coming about 10 but I want to be there for mornjng bite. So I'm gonna be at causeway bait shop at 7:30 and most likely walking out from cemetery. Drive a tan f150, big guy, can't miss me. Green Eskimo one man flip


----------



## hookem19 (Mar 1, 2015)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Likewise! I got a buddy coming about 10 but I want to be there for mornjng bite. So I'm gonna be at causeway bait shop at 7:30 and most likely walking out from cemetery. Drive a tan f150, big guy, can't miss me. Green Eskimo one man flip


I will be there about 9ish. Drive a silver Ford escape. I will be in red Eskimo 2 man


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

hookem19 said:


> I will be there about 9ish. Drive a silver Ford escape. I will be in red Eskimo 2 man


Ended up out off causeway


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Ended up out off causeway


We are going to go out of cemetery now


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

hunt4smallies said:


> We are going to go out of cemetery now


Good luck, ice about 5-6" here. A ton of dink perch, 1 keeper crappie, 1 SLAB lost at hole so far. 2 other shanties out here away from me, not sure how they are doin


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Are you on the internet or are you fishing?


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Currently set up out of the cemetery with some fellow OGF guys catching nothing but dink perch cooking up some venison steak for lunch anyone have any helpful info please let me know.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 227385
> 
> 
> Currently set up out of the cemetery with some fellow OGF guys catching nothing but dink perch cooking up some venison steak for lunch anyone have any helpful info please let me know.


Cook the steaks medium rare..,venison drys out very quickly due to lack of fat.


----------



## randymcfishnsfun2 (Dec 24, 2014)

That was great WB Bob! Lol!


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

Move 17.5ft to the right and 12 feet back


----------



## hunt4smallies (Feb 4, 2009)

We have nothing but dinks too, not seen this many 3-4" perch ever.


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Did get a couple fatties in the mix.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

bobberbucket said:


> View attachment 227385
> 
> 
> Currently set up out of the cemetery with some fellow OGF guys catching nothing but dink perch cooking up some venison steak for lunch anyone have any helpful info please let me know.


Best I can do to help is to help eat that venison! im out here in the green Eskimo flip doin the same


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How to sum up the day in one pic


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Fished off 305 today in 20 ft. Of water. Dinks ruled the day. Did catch a couple of nice perch; one being 12 inches. A few crappie up to 10 in. And one nice gill. Jigging rapala worked the best with a minnow on the bobber second. Ice was a good 5 inches.


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Hammered the big gills and a couple nice perch in the state park marina it was on fire from about 415 till dark got there at 2 and it was a little slow but once that sun hit the tree tops it was on!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Crappie kid said:


> Hammered the big gills and a couple nice perch in the state park marina it was on fire from about 415 till dark got there at 2 and it was a little slow but once that sun hit the tree tops it was on!


How was ice there


----------



## Crappie kid (Jan 17, 2014)

Good 4.5-5 inches clear ice


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Anyone out here like me? This wind and rain is IMPRESSIVE!!! Never thought it was possible to ice fish in a category 5 hurricane!


----------



## jdello19 (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm planning on hitting it in the morning. Hopefully it will still be ok.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

jdello19 said:


> I'm planning on hitting it in the morning. Hopefully it will still be ok.


Supposed to go down to like 30 tonight so that'll help


----------



## jdello19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yep. Plus I think I will stay in the marina too for a little extra protection! Ha!


----------



## jdello19 (Jan 9, 2014)

Are you doing any good?


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Well just walked in from cemetery, 2" of water on top of ice and at least 50 mph winds. Called it quits after a gust just destroyed me while in shanty. Threw everything in all directions. Brutal. On the bright side, caught some fish, but died around 6:30


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Well just walked in from cemetery, 2" of water on top of ice and at least 50 mph winds. Called it quits after a gust just destroyed me while in shanty. Threw everything in all directions. Brutal. On the bright side, caught some fish, but died around 6:30


I bet that wind was wild this evening!


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

Me and my buddy fished past two days up there and first day caught 3 fish ohio slabs few 10" a ton of dink perch but got a few to keep, 16" walleye and two short eyes...really short..trying to find em.. but first time on the lake so I'll take it. Cemetery 20 fow rattle traps jigging raps and minnow heads.


----------



## OhioProFisherman (Jan 7, 2016)

OhioProFisherman said:


> Me and my buddy fished past two days up there and first day caught 3 fish ohio slabs few 10" a ton of dink perch but got a few to keep, 16" walleye and two short eyes...really short..trying to find em.. but first time on the lake so I'll take it. Cemetery 20 fow rattle traps jigging raps and minnow heads.


----------

